# Wild pigeon...



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

I'd imagine there are a huge amount of these threads on here but im one of those people who cant stand to see suffering...especially when they cant tell you!

Well long story short there is a warehouse at work which is often home to lots of these little guys and a person at work knows Id happily nurse any animal back to health. (I have hand bred different birds but know not a thing about these!) ...anyway...he was holding it and told me he suspects it cant fly very well as he just picked it straight up. It doesnt look like a fully grown pigeon but its no baby either, I took it home in a box and when I opened it he did fly around a little although when I put my hand near him he climbs on. I tried to calm him down so sat for half hour stroking its head, I felt its heartbeat slow and it began to relax and close its eyes.

I then put it in a box with some water and wild bird seed and i've just noticed he's eating and drinking fine.

Although....sorry to be graphic...its poo seed very widely splattered in the box when I opened it at home.

I havent a clue what I'm doing so think i'm in the best place.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Can you post a photo of the bird ?...it's good that he/she is eating. Does he seem alert and curious ? Or is he kinda low-energy and sleepy looking ?

Ay external injuries you can see (wounds, scabs, scratches ? Do one of her wings seem droopy/odd, or does she hold herself upright ?

Also, take a photo of the poops (seriously)

Thanks for helping !


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

If you are seeing bright green poop or splattered poop, it could be the bird isn't eating enough on it's own and may need to be hand fed. It also could be ill. Often the young birds will try to eat the seed and so folks assume they are eating when they really aren't.
It would be great if you could post a picture of the poop so we can give you a better opinion.
You can hand feed defrosted corn and peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. That confines them without hurting them and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop the piece of corn and peas at the back of the mouth and over the throat. You will need to feed 40-50 per feeding and every time the bird’s crop empties until you know it is eating on their own. 
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. The next step… seeds. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas and corn make it lumpy and squishy.
__________________
By the time a Pigeon is 4 weeks old, most folks confuse them with adults. Baby Pigeons still make squeaky noises, have some yellow whispy feathers amd dark eyes.


----------

